
Hacking the OLPC - thomas
http://www.geek.com/feature-hacking-the-xo-laptop/
======
kirubakaran
Look... I am hacking Hacker News by clicking on "add comment" button!

My text gets added to the website now!

Hacking the OLPC huh? Sounds more like installing apps in OLPC.

------
sspencer
I was hoping for something a little more substantial. What was the point of
that pressure sensor?

